# Những loại kem dưỡng da nên dùng cho da dầu mụn vừa tốt vừa an toàn lại hiệu quả vô cùng



## thuypham (2/8/18)

*Không phải ngẫu nhiên mà những loại kem dưỡng da này lại được lòng các chị em da dầu mụn đâu nhé! Với những thành phần chính vô cùng lành tính an toàn cho da đem lại hiệu quả cao mà giá cả lại rất bình dân nữa nhé! Cùng chúng tôi khám phá ngay:*

*1. A’pieu Madecassoside Cica Gel – Gel dưỡng da trị mụn chiết xuất từ rau má*
Với những nàng sở hữu làn da dầu mụn thì đừng vội tự ti quá vì đã có gel dưỡng da trị mụn chiết xuất từ rau má A’pieu Madecassoside Cica Gel này. Bởi thành phần chính của loại kem này được chiết xuất từ rau má rất lành tính và an toàn cùng hoạt chất Madecassoside có trong kem dưỡng giúp giảm thiểu tối đa tổn thương trên làn da do mụn. Kể cả những nốt mụn đỏ cũng sẽ được xoa dịu, làm mờ đi nhanh chóng.

_

_
_A’pieu Madecassoside Cica Gel – Gel dưỡng da trị mụn chiết xuất từ rau má_​
Giá cả loại kem dưỡng da này cũng vô cùng bình dân chỉ khoảng 219.000 VNĐ – 235.000 VNĐ

*2. Kem dưỡng da kiềm dầu trị mụn Sukin Oil Balancing Mattifying Facial Moisturizer*
Sukin – hãng mỹ phẩm của Úc cực kỳ được lòng những ai chuộng mỹ phẩm có nguồn gốc thiên nhiên. Với những bạn da dầu mụn có thể chọn dùng dòng Oil Balancing của thương hiệu này. Sản phẩm kem dưỡng da kiềm dầu trị mụn Sukin Oil Balancing Mattifying Facial Moisturizer có tác dụng kiểm soát việc tiết bã nhờn trên da nhờ thành phần từ bột gạo, cây mộc qua. Chưa kể, kem dưỡng này còn cung cấp độ ẩm cần thiết cho làn da bạn gái do chiết xuất hồng trà Nam Phi và hoa cúc La Mã có trong thành phần sản phẩm.

_

_
_Kem dưỡng da kiềm dầu trị mụn Sukin Oil Balancing Mattifying Facial Moisturizer_​
Giá của loại kem dưỡng da trị mụn này trên thị trường dao động trong khoảng từ 230.000 VNĐ – 314.000VNĐ

*3. Kem gạo dưỡng trắng da Nhật bản Keana Nadeshiko Rice Cream*
Không được biết đến nhiều như các loại mặt nạ dưỡng da nổi tiếng của Nhật bản song kem gạo dưỡng trắng da Nhật bản Keana Nadeshiko Rice Cream lại được biết đến là loại kem dưỡng da rất hiệu quả cho làn da dầu mụn. Với khả năng thấm nhanh vào da mà không bị nhờn dính là một trong những ưu điểm nổi bật của loại kem này. Thành phần chính của sản phẩm này gồm 100% chiết xuất gạo Nhật, hoa Nadeshiko có nguồn gốc thiên nhiên an toàn, rất hiệu quả cho làn da mụn dầu. Tác dụng của kem dưỡng trắng da của Nhật này là vừa giúp làm dịu mát da vừa giảm kích ứng và se khít các lỗ chân lông.

_

_
_Kem gạo dưỡng trắng da Nhật bản Keana Nadeshiko Rice Cream_
​Giá kem gạo dưỡng trắng da Nhật bản Keana Nadeshiko Rice Cream trên thị trường trung bình khoảng từ 450.000VNĐ
Hi vọng với những gợi ý kem dưỡng da tốt nhất cho nàng từ chúng tôi đã giúp nàng an tâm hơn để làn da dầu mụn của nàng không còn là nỗi lo thường trực hàng ngày nữa nhé!
​_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

